# opinions sought re: mortgage rates



## Bosshog (12 Oct 2006)

Hi all,

am currently on a tracker with ptsb at 4.1% though its soon to increase.
they are offering 5 year fixed for 4.99%.
                    or 3 year 4.85%
                    or 2 year 4.65%

considering the current trend in interest rate hikes, and the prediction in yesterdays Indo that it will hit 4% some time next year (pushing my tracker rate to 5.1%) i would like to fix. Especially because there is not a huge difference between my present tracker rate and the 5 year fixed they are offering. 

However I dont want to be tied into a 5 year fixed term just in case the ecb decides to drop rates during the latter part of that 5 year period. So i am more inclined twards the 2 or 3 year fixed.  Is this wise??

Im wondering are there many of you who were on variable who are now switching to fixed and how long for?


----------



## NorfBank (12 Oct 2006)

Try the IIB 3 year capped tracker.
Start off at ECB + 1.25%. It will never be more than 4.99% in the 3 years with all the advantages of a tracker - overpayment/lump sum repayment/redemption w/o penalty and IF the ECB drop rates, this will too,
Multiple other threads on fixed v variable rates.


----------



## ClubMan (12 Oct 2006)

NorfBank said:


> Multiple other threads on fixed v variable rates.


Yes - lots of them!


----------



## Bosshog (12 Oct 2006)

that sounds interesting. will look into that. thank you.

I know there are loads of fixed v variable threads... sorry my question was very long winded

basically...
who is switching to fixed and how long for?


----------



## Mark Purcell (12 Oct 2006)

The IIB "capped" tracker, looks like a good product.

Another option would be to split your rate between tracker and fixed.

For more infor log onto www.abettermortgae.ie


----------



## NorfBank (12 Oct 2006)

Mark..if you're going to advertise a mortgage company, at least spell mortgage correctly. Unless you are offering a better mort gae?


----------

